
[Open-Source] Migrate all your files from GDrive to OneDrive - thebillkidy
https://github.com/thebillkidy/CloudStorage-Migrator/releases/tag/v1.0.0
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
thebillkidy
Thanks! :) I didn't know about this

